# فحص معدات الرفع. shackle inspection



## egy_inspector (21 يناير 2007)

:1: 
اليكم مشاركتي الثانية اتمني أن تكون مفيدة لكم وانتظرو مني المزيد..
من أراد طلب معين أو استفسار معين يراسلني عالاميل
××××××××××
يمنع وضع وسائل إتصال في المشاركات
برجاء التواصل من خلال الملتقى لتعم الفائدة
مع كامل التقدير والإحترام - الإدارة


----------



## eng_3mr84 (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي و زادك الله من فضله .... ارجو ششرح العمل بطريقه بسيطه لو ممكن

مهندس فلزات| عمرو سليمان[]
:55::5: :14: :32: :68:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سليمان1 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااا 
egy_inspector

ننتظر المزيد من علمك وخبرتك


----------



## prof mido (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور
eny_inspector


----------



## mhhalim_eng (2 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع أنا عن نفسى إستفدت منه كتير
مشكور يا أخى


----------



## مهندس أزهري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا 

واعانك مثلما تعيننا


----------



## heart engineering (11 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## lakdhar (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (10 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين ضم هذا الموضوع مع 
كل شيئ عن Ndt & Inspection 
م.مجدي عليان 
وذلك لسهولة البحث فى المنتدى
وشكرا


----------



## تلميذا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanksa lot friend,good


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور كتير كتير


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (23 أبريل 2011)

موضع مهم ومفيد


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جبار الخواطر الله جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## virtualknight (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك


----------

